# Mountain,(ser Gregor) not just another pretty faced actor



## SeverinR (Mar 11, 2015)

'Game of Thrones' Actor Hafthor Bjornsson Breaks World Record at Arnold Classic | Bleacher Report



> After breaking a 1,000-year-old world record during the World's Strongest Viking competition back in February by carrying a 30-foot, 1,433-pound log, Bjornsson added another notch to his belt with a world-record throw at the 2015 Arnold Sports Festival. The 6’9”, 419-pound Icelandic weightlifter posted videos (h/t BroBible.com’s J. Camm) of the feat to Instagram. With one arm, he managed to toss a 56-pound kettle bell 19 feet and three inches into the air.



I hope he never tries it in real life, but I bet he could cleave a horse in two with a two handed sword.

I could believe, he could crush a skull if he was able to get his hands around it.


----------



## Incanus (Mar 12, 2015)

Of course, that was a different actor cleaving the horse in twain in season 1.  This is the third 'Mountain', isn't it?  Wonder why they keep re-casting that part.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 14, 2015)

So they basically found the strongest guy in the world and cast him as the Mountain. Makes sense, though…



Spoiler: something from book 5 ending



…how badly they need a muscle-man depends on what "Ser Strong" does in books 6 & 7.


----------

